# Vermeer 625 problems



## PurdueJoe (Feb 26, 2009)

I've decided to get motivated and attempt to fix my old Vermeer 625 that I started out with. When I was working with it I had a fly wheel go out and took it to vermeer to fix and told them to check out the auto feed b/c it wasn't working the best. Well, after fixing the fly wheel that took about an hour they had it for another week and $600 worth of "trying" to figure out the problem. They tried a new computer that controls the auto feed and it still didn't fix the problem. After getting it back I noticed that it didn't have nearly as much power to the feed wheel as before. It is always bogging down. So that being said I'm thinking if the computer isn't bad then it should only be a short in one of the 3 wires that go to and from the box or a hydraulic valve issue or possibly the hydro pump. Has anyone else had any problems similar and if so what was the fix.


----------



## D Mc (Feb 26, 2009)

We run the 625. You really need to try it without the auto feed. You'll be amazed at the difference this makes. It will take a little getting use to, adjusting the hydraulic feed valve for the particular brush you are chipping at that moment. But the rewards are a machine that chips 10 times faster. 

Turns it into quite a great little machine. 

Dave


----------



## fishercat (Feb 26, 2009)

*their autofeed controller is junk.*

our dealer even admits it.get an aftermarket one.

i have this one.it's awesome.

http://www.radioremote.com/products.htm

as for your power loss,they have the wires hooked up wrong.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 26, 2009)

*if you get one like mine,*

contact me.i'll give you the best settings for it.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 26, 2009)

Mc
You're right when the auto feed krapped out on me it wasn't all that bad b/c like you said it is really a fast machine when you let it eat and manually work the feed bar. The major problem is the feed wheel just doesn't seem to have the hydro power to bull that "big!!!" 3-5" material in.


----------



## PurdueJoe (Feb 26, 2009)

Cat, 

What that board run ya?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2009)

*there is an adjustment for the feedwheel.*



PurdueJoe said:


> Mc
> You're right when the auto feed krapped out on me it wasn't all that bad b/c like you said it is really a fast machine when you let it eat and manually work the feed bar. The major problem is the feed wheel just doesn't seem to have the hydro power to bull that "big!!!" 3-5" material in.



should be on the same side as the engine.right in back on the infeed housing.

mine takes the max 5+ inches no problem.are your down pressure springs worn out?ii replaced mine,made a big difference.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2009)

*i think it was $250 ish.*



PurdueJoe said:


> Cat,
> 
> What that board run ya?



i would have paid double that since the Vermeer one is $400 and garbage.


----------

